# WHEN SHOULD YOU TAKE THE SQUEAKERS FROM THEIR PARENTS



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

I JUST GOT BACK INTO FLYING.WHEN I BREED I DON'T WANT THE YOUNG TO GET BEATEN UP.I HAVE A SECOND AREA I COULD KEEP THEM IN,BUT DON'T WANT TO REMOVE THEM TO YOUNG.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

why remove them i let them stay till they want to move mom and dad seem to coach them out when they feel ready but i do have a smaller area on the floor with a small entrance where the little ones can take refuge if the time arises as they do get picked on from time to time.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We put the babies on the floor at around 14-21 days of age, depending on the weather, and on if we want the parents to lay another round of eggs right away. 

The parents still feed the babies on the floor (the cock bird mostly, as momma is usually sitting on the nest the longest). 

We put a board about 3-4" off the ground, so the babies can all hundle together for warmth and safety -- they all come rushing out peeping for food at dinner time.









We also do not allow birds to nest on the floor, since babies wandering into nests do tend to get 'scalped'.

At about 30 - 35 days of age -- when they are just starting to fly up to the lower roosts, they get moved into the "young bird" section of the loft.

Oh, and we find that by doing this too, the babies see the older birds eating at the hopper and drinking from the drinkers, and they learn more quickly where to find food and water on their own --- rarely do we have a youngster that needs to be "dunked" once moved into the YB section ('dunking' their beaks into the waterer encourages them to drink, and shows them where the water is -- but as I said, we don't have to do this often with the method we follow)


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

HI,AND THANKS FOR THE REPLIES.I HAVE TWO NEST BOXES ON THE BOTTOM ROW WITH NEST FRONTS,I GUESS I'LL TRIM THE DOOR TO 4 INCHES IN HIGHT FOR THE YOUNG TO ENTER FOR PROTECTION.I WANT TO THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN FOR YOUR REPLIES.


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

HI PIGEON GEORGE.I'TS NICE TO FIND ANOTHER L.I.PIGEON FANCIER.I TOO HAVE WHITE HOMERS AND ARE STARTING TO BREED YELLOWS TOO.DO YOU FIND THEM TO ROUTE A GREAT DEAL OR EVER SO OFTEN,AND DOES THE COLD WEATHER HAVE A BIG AFFECT ON THEIR FLYING.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Brother 
wow a fellow Ilander great ive read we shouldnt have them fly below thirty degrees but the birds do enjoy there routines i have one coop of whites and mixed colors in another coop with some flights and i think the flights keep the homers from routing to much as the whites route much farther. good luck this year and ive been trying to get some yellows i have two hens but so far have gotten blue bars and blue checks guess dad wheres the genes in this family lol im in the town of brookhaven.


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hey pigeon george i'm in levittown,right now i only have a pair of yellows.i just got one young out of them the other fell out of the bowl.i'm originally from brooklyn but i will deffinatly ask aroud for a yellow cock for you.my dad lives in the pigeon store in queens.i'm breeding the yellows in my garage,i have four breeding cages.i don't want to fly to many birds and have problem but i would like to build a separate loft for the yellows. maybe when i get my shed i'll convert half of it into a loft.how many birds do you have?


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Brother:
Thanks for the lookout on that yellow, I know most people are afraid of getting their neighbors pissed so when i only had a few birds i got to feed them at a certain time than i would let them out just before feeding
Ialso have a feeding whistle that i belt out while putting the feed in the feeders and was able to train them fairly easy not to land on any other roof but their own, on the coop,or the back and side yard once other pigeons came they just followed suit with a bit of coaching from time to time but know i have 26 in the white coop and 58 in the color coop good luck with your breeders none of my color coop birds are on eggs but the white coop has three sets of squeakers hard to figuer


----------



## brotherstwoloft (Jan 25, 2004)

hey pigeon george,i let my birds out either early in the morning or late at night.i find that if i wait til night and don,t feed them they fly for only a few minutes a head right for the coop.but if i feed them within 6 to 8 hour half of what they normally get they'll fly for an hour.property around here is not that big and with the trees,my birbs land on the electrical wire between the yards,but i get them to buck in within 3 to 5 minutes.you know what they say out of sight out of mind.one neighbor behind me use to fly tipplets out of the yard he said he had about 200.so i know i don't have to worry about him.if people are in their yard i will not let them fly.but you know how it goes you start with a dozen and end up with a hundred.


----------

